
Ask HN: What’s the most stable, drama-free TLD in 2020? - hairofadog
What’s your go-to top-level domain in 2020? I’d like a go-to for new web projects that’s not embroiled in ownership squabbles, isn’t appropriated or misused (e.g. .io) or likely to have their rates suddenly increase. .info? .dev? .net? Something else altogether?
======
rasengan
Now that the decentralized root system is in place [1], you can now own your
own TLD.

[1] [https://www.handshake.org](https://www.handshake.org)

